# 52 cm Bream caught from a Yak in Tassie



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right forum, so please move it if necessary Mods.

Steve Robinson a northern Tasmanain fisho, recently landed this beautiful Bream measuring 52 cm at the fork, wieghing in at 2.72 kg or 6lb in the old measures. From his Kayak while fishing the Long Reach section of the Tamar River.

The Tamar isn't known for huge Bream and everyone in Tassie probably assumed that the Derwent or the East Coast would have yieled the first 50 cm plus Bream in Tassie.

I don't know whether Steve is a member here, but I thought it was worthwhile letting everyone know what is happening on th Tassie Kayak Fishing Scene.

This story was published in the June/July Edition of the Tasmanian Fishing and Boating News.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That sort of story sure is good for our sport, that's a monster bream, I wonder how well big bream like that fight as I know big bass are often not so hard in the fighting stakes. Having said that, the 50cm fish I got a few weeks ago sure pulled harder than any fish I've caught in a long time, perhaps it's only bigger fish that get sluggish. The 4 or so fish I have caught in the 55cm ball park certainly didn't compair to that specimen. Different impounments aparently produce different habits in fish too, this could be a contributing factor. Bring on the August Big W trip.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Did he release old man bream?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice to see the big bream and looks in good nick.

Years ago at the Port Macquarie Fish Co-op they had a fish from a blackfish trap weighing 7lb; pectorals to tail were classic bream lines although a green tinge on top.

The head area was different story, all sort of deformed and knobby bump almost like it had been nuked by aliens, and the green colouring was stronger; and no pollution in those days, blokes with a lifetime on the water couldn't identify the species.

After fin counting, scale sample and pics were posted the Museum said it was definately a bream, however the Tas bream is the better looker of these two monsters


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> I wonder how well big bream like that fight


Certainly not trying to steal his thunder cause that's a monster fish but on the topic of fighting, I've landed a 40 cm (touch under 4lb) Bream years ago and I'd compare the fight to a Snapper of the same size minus the head shaking.

Nothing to do with fighting but I once saw a Bream caught off Iluka that was so big I was about to congratulate them on the nice Snapper. On closer inspection, it was a Bream that would have gone almost 70 centimeters!!! No idea on weight but I dare say I'll never see one that big again in my life.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Jake said:


> Did he release old man bream?


Unfortunately no he didn't, it is mounted on his wall now, for me the picture would have been enough.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, some more info on that bream. It was a by catch taken by a guy while fishing big sand crabs for gummy sharks in the Tamar. He killed it to get it mounted. Such a waste of a magnificent fish and it didn't even die so it could be eaten. I have seen bream of that size down here in some of the smaller creeks but they ignore all offerings. The largest I have heard of taken while sportsfishing was 46.5cm fork length.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Was wondering what your thoghts were Scott :?: .

A massive Bream by anyones standards, but a waste if it was killed as a by-catch(or killed at all). I love catching bream and have done so since the early days fishing with my old man down the Gippsland Lakes region. These days I dont kill any Bream at all, purely because of their slow growth rate(@6 years to reach legal size).

The Bream comps., have done a great job in raising anglers' awareness of fishing for a sustainable future. These days I target certain fish as food, and certain fish as sport!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Shame that he killed it just to get it mounted-a quick couple of photos and some measurements and he could have had a cast/mould done up to look identical...

Re not being able to catch the big ones like that often - I suppose they don't get that big by being stupid do they!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Magnificent fish, just a shame it had to die to stroke some-ones ego.

I have never seen a bream even approaching that size. Round here, a bream approaching a kilo is considered a very good fish.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It is a pitty , but until such time they become endangered ( thats a long, long way off) any average fisho can do what they like as long as they are not cruel to the fish when ending it's days.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

AHHH my dream fish    ONE DAY!!!! I would release it so fish gods would smile upon me.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Fishbrain, I have to agree buddy, a 50+cm fork bream on a lure is a dream fish. I would have taken a sweet digital camera photo and had it framed. Just as good a trophy as a dead fish mount plus the feel good factor knowing it is still out there to be another keen anlgers dream fish.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah It's a shame a bream like that was killed just to mount on a wall I also thought a photo would of been enough as well.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep 

I remember when I caught my wife I wanted to mount her right there and then but the fisherman in me said no no get a few photos and be happy with that.

 Thats when the lifesavers threw me off the beach and I was arrested for being a pervert.

Catch and release is a much better option

hmm :roll: I might go polish my rod 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Was your wife a bream too Russ! :wink:


----------

